# Discussions about cheating online/Multiplayer



## MelodieOctavia (May 27, 2011)

It's been getting increasingly worse. Discussions about cheating in online/multiplayer games. I seriously think it should be against the rules to list specific hacks or asking for them.

What say you?


----------



## XAlexBlitz209X (May 27, 2011)

I agree with this because if more people start cheating it really loses the "fun" your suppose to receive in the game


----------



## Rydian (May 27, 2011)

Agreed.  Messing with your own game is one thing, but messing with somebody else's is bad.

This isn't just cheating in Mario Kart we're talking about, there have been hacks for various online games that can literally mess with another person's stats (which carry over to clean games as well).


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2011)

I agree as well with the others. Cheating just ruins the fun in playing the game online as well ruins another person's game even though they aren't the one cheating


----------



## Raika (May 27, 2011)

Cheating is fine if you don't affect others, since it just ruins your own enjoyment of the game. But if it affects others then cheating is bad.


----------



## Satangel (May 27, 2011)

Yes please! There are already enough cheaters in several online games.


----------



## jamesaa (May 27, 2011)

I agree, enough with the online cheating, i think it's should be dealt with the same way as asking for roms etc.


----------



## Narayan (May 27, 2011)

Yeah. I've shared my own suffering due to cheating in MMORPG. and it sucked dammit.
Fly Hack
-dammit, they fly above the sky and can't be hit. you suddenly die without seeing your enemy
One Hit Hack
-bosses die in an instant. characters too.
Dupes
-duplicating items and in game cash. them guys aren't afraid to upgrade since they have limitless resources.
Speed Hack
-them attacks too fast.

It was a terrible time for us, many quit playing, but there were some who stayed. I think the patch when it happened was appropriate "Crimson Dawn". Bugs were abused. there were a lot of players getting perma ban. lasted for about 6 months.

but i'm glad that was over even before the next patch.



so we shouldn't allow cheating in GBAtemp.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 27, 2011)

Although we are a game/console/etc hacking focused community I also don't think we should allow discussions for online cheating, or allow information about how to cheat online to exist on the forum. Its very different from other game hacking discussions and effects innocent peoples enjoyment, if you want to cheat in a single player game whereby it impacts on no one else's experience but your own that's fine by me. But I would hate to think that someone's online gaming session was disrupted by an idiot who found out how to cause said disruption on the temp.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 27, 2011)

Hooray for an awesome idea.


----------



## Wizerzak (May 27, 2011)

I agree. Though it probably won't make much difference. Those idiots will just go on youtube and 'COD: Blacks Ops Super hack 100% headshot instakill deathmatch' and still find what they're looking for.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 27, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> I agree. Though it probably won't make much difference. Those idiots will just go on youtube and 'COD: Blacks Ops Super hack 100% headshot instakill deathmatch' and still find what they're looking for.



You're right. It most likely won't make much of a difference. The point in this situation would be one less source for the cheaters and hackers to find their tools. 

Another thing is threads that ask for online cheats or how to hack COD, whatever and what have you...they are nothing but flamebait, since 90% of this community feels so strongly towards online cheating.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (May 27, 2011)

what a great idea! this would be amazing

the other day i played CoD4 and i hated it for all the hacks they were using. i am not going to play that game again thanks to cheaters online. one thing is using cheats by yourself, but online, it affects others aswell


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 27, 2011)

practically wouldn't make much of a difference, but it would send a clear message to cheaters that the gbatemp community does not condone cheating.


----------



## Rydian (May 27, 2011)

Most of the people who would cheat in an online game and ruin other people's fun are the kind of people who don't read a thread before posting.

Meaning they're lazy, so one less source of info makes it harder on them.  God knows the average kid can't google nowadays.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (May 27, 2011)

Huge +1 to this, ditto everything everybody else already said.


----------



## Devin (May 27, 2011)

Yup, I agree. Offline cheating is alright though. I mean all your cheating is yourself right? Depriving yourself of playing a game as it was meant to be played. Anyway, previous posts before when/if this rule applies aren't going to get warns amirite? I might have some posts to edit.


----------



## Terminator02 (May 28, 2011)

obligatory I agree


----------



## Satangel (May 30, 2011)

We need to change the rules ASAP to prevent topics like this to really cause damage. So what are you waiting for admins?


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 31, 2011)

agree only losers who can't play for shit cheat!


----------

